# Sixers working out Dajuan Wagner?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

There's nothing on the internet about it, but it was reported on Comcast Sports Nite. He struggled throughout his career with very rare medical issues, and who knows if he'll ever have complete health.

It is an interesting workout though, practically a no lose situation.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

People think the Sixers need a guy who isnt afraid to shoot and no way is Wagner afraid to shoot. I loved this guy coming out of college but hasnt been able to get health for a decent period of time, hopefully he can get those issues in order and show the player he was suppose to be.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

We got enough players with medical problems.

But it will be nice if we can hook him up


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I thought he was going to be a very good player, but obviously he's had all sorts of weird internal problems. Are the 76ers trying to collect as many AI clones as possible? Willie Green (sort of), Louis Williams, no Dajuan Wagner?


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Rayza said:


> We got enough players with medical problems.


True That - The Sixers Already Got Injury Problem.. :brokenhea


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> Are the 76ers trying to collect as many AI clones as possible? Willie Green (sort of), Louis Williams, no Dajuan Wagner?


Thats exactly what I was thinking when I read the title of this thread.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> I thought he was going to be a very good player, but obviously he's had all sorts of weird internal problems. Are the 76ers trying to collect as many AI clones as possible? Willie Green (sort of), Louis Williams, no Dajuan Wagner?



I think its more that AI has done really well. Hes a small guy who can teach other small guys some tricks. 

I think they would be more willing to take a chance on smaller guys with skill, because they know first hand that they can suceed in the league too.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

vigilante said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking when I read the title of this thread.


Ditto for me as well. The words "AI ARMY" flashed like a big neon sign the moment I saw the title.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

I hate to say this b/c I loved watched him play in H.S. and college but I think Dejuan's game is perfectly designed to fail in the NBA. He has good athleticism but not nearly as good as A.I.'s. His jumper has range but is very inconsistent and it will be tough for him to get into the lane b/c he is not as explosive as A.I. I wouldn't mind them bringing him in to replace Willie Green but I don't think he should play more than 15 mins. a game. Either way I agree its a pretty much no lose situation.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> I thought he was going to be a very good player, but obviously he's had all sorts of weird internal problems. Are the 76ers trying to collect as many AI clones as possible? Willie Green (sort of), Louis Williams, no Dajuan Wagner?


The Sixers management should make a reality show out of this if Wagner signs.

The name of the show should be The Next "Answer", the show is going to be about all these undersized-AI-wannabe SGs (Green, Lou Williams, and Wagner) proving the world who among them is the most legit next AI prospect. All of them are going to be under the guidance of Allen Iverson himself. HEhehehe... 

Now seriously, if Wagner and Green both got over their health issues, who do you guys think is the one (Wagner, Green, Lou Williams) have the best chance to become the next AI. Discuss...

If Wagner is injury free, he's my pick. He showed that he dominate HS level, he's more than holding his own in his only year in college, and during his rookie year he showed that his talent is no fluke.

Louis Williams, was a nice HS prospect, but not as great as Wagner was. Green, is another undersized SG, but he's more Bobby Jackson than Allen Iverson.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

It makes sense....considering King has an infatuation with undersized sg's.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> The Sixers management should make a reality show out of this if Wagner signs.
> 
> The name of the show should be The Next "Answer", the show is going to be about all these undersized-AI-wannabe SGs (Green, Lou Williams, and Wagner) proving the world who among them is the most legit next AI prospect. All of them are going to be under the guidance of Allen Iverson himself. HEhehehe...
> 
> ...


 Nice post


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Oh... forgot... The Sixers should also bring in Ron Murray, who is a restricted FA with the Sonics. Ron Murray is another mini-AI who a couple of seasons ago surprised a lot of people with his abilty to score points in bunches (... and clutch too). And ... he's a HOMETOWN HERO. Yeah! that should add spice to the show. The show rating will be high :biggrin:

Knowing how ****ed up Billy's mind is, he's going to love this idea :grinning:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

LOL



> *Slamonline.com's The Links*
> 
> -- Check out the note low here about Dajuan Wagner working out for the Sixers. Asked if it could lead to anything more, his agent said, "It may." Yeah, like an impacted colon or Ricketts or some other old man injury.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> Oh... forgot... The Sixers should also bring in Ron Murray, who is a restricted FA with the Sonics. Ron Murray is another mini-AI who a couple of seasons ago surprised a lot of people with his abilty to score points in bunches (... and clutch too). And ... he's a HOMETOWN HERO. Yeah! that should add spice to the show. The show rating will be high :biggrin:
> 
> Knowing how ****ed up Billy's mind is, he's going to love this idea :grinning:


 Ronald Murray is far from a mini-AI hes 6'4 190. and is a scorer. Just because you are a scorer doesnt mean you play like AI which he doesnt. Both games are not similar at all.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Ronald Murray is far from a mini-AI hes 6'4 190. and is a scorer. Just because you are a scorer doesnt mean you play like AI which he doesnt. Both games are not similar at all.


Well, ok, I'm wrong about Murray being a mini AI. But, Murray is an undersized SG. That's why I brought his name up. He looks a little shorter than 6'4". But, I agree that he doesn't play like AI. He's a very talented scorer though. When I saw Ben Gordon had his stretch of high scoring game last year, he kinda reminded me of Flip a couple of seasons ago.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

You have now just tuned into the worse Managed sports team in any league.

What the Hell are you thinking Billy King?

Wagner was good out of HS and College, but has he maintained his level of sucess?

No he hasn't.

On either end of the court, he was a winner in Hs and a winner in college.

However all of the Wagner teams have missed the playoffs, and were 10+ games under .500 at seasons end. 

Wagner has no fear too shoot, and can replace Willie Green, but in my personal review, if your going to make changes please make ones that fit the situation.

Most of the 76er' players are old used, and have actual trade value yet no one wants at least no one in The Wachovia center wants to touch.

Imagine this Kevin Ollie, and the 2nd round pick from the Nets' For Cha's Brevin Knight?

No one has mentioned it but he has done fairly well last year with the Bobcats, if we can possibly acqure this guy, perhaps he can slow the game down and give the 76ers 7-8 ast per game in 7-8 mins of action. 

While Kevin Ollie has done nothing but sit down, Knight established one of the most intriqing offenses in the league, while the Bobcats were not there defensively, offensively thanks to Knight, the bobcats were actually feared by a few teams. 

Sign Willie Green and then trade his injured *** for Ak-47.

Known as Andri Kirklenko.

The explosive forward, does not have the shooting of K-square (Kyle Korver)

But has the size depth, and quickness of a forward needed to put him on the bench, something that fans have died for. 

The Jazz have shown interest in Green lets give him to them.

And lets try and rebulid this team shall we?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

So your gonna get Knight for Ollie. :laugh: 

And AK-47 for and injured Green :laugh: Are you serious or are you joking, seriously.

Wagner did maintain his level of success when he got in the league he proved he could play but just had health problems and hasnt returned long enough to make a mark. His teams haveing horrible records doesnt show him as a player he isnt enough to make a team into a winner it's a team sport, plus he has been injured for most of the season every year.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Why did Shavlik Randolph get a chance, but Wagner didn't?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

arenas809 said:


> Why did Shavlik Randolph get a chance, but Wagner didn't?


Team needs.


----------

